# Hot Fix Transfer Tape



## razzledazzle (Oct 8, 2009)

I recently purchased a few rolls of this and it was much more than I think I need for now. If any one is interested, I will pass on the savings to you $1.50 per yard, the roll is 9.5 wide. I will charge you the exact price to ship that it costs me.

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong catagory, but it seem to be the place whrer the rhinestone members post the most.

Have a great day, and thanks for all the great advise this forum brings


----------

